# Libra & Tangleloft Breeders (Massachusetts)



## mrgfischer (Aug 14, 2009)

We have seen adorable puppies from a breeder in Massachusetts called Libra Kennels, in Norton. The mother is Libra's Ruby Rose ("Ruby") and the father is Ch. Tangleloft Absolutely Crangold OS ("Mason"). We did our own amateur version of a Puppy Aptitude Test and chose the female who was very calm when put on her back and seemed more interested in playing with us and with a tennis ball. 

Does anyone have any other information about either of these breeders or these parents? Any other due diligence I should be doing (besides lengthy discussions with Cheryl Blair (Libra Kennels) and Ruby's owner? 

We recently lost our 9 year old Golden to cancer and our daughters are clamoring for a new puppy!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Cheryl Blair has been in Goldens for a long time.  Your puppy is very cute!


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

We visited tangleloft. beautiful dogs. i think they ahve like a million some odd champions. opted for another breeder in the berkshires we visited. only beef with tangleloft was that the house wasn't the cleanest. granted they have a lot of dogs living with them, but it just left a bad taste with us. maybe it's superficial but whatever, we ended up with a good puppy and have no regrets


----------



## Janof3 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Have a wonderful 2 year old golden from Libra*

We got our golden from Cheryl at Libra Kennels 2 years ago. We are very pleased with our dog, Amber. She has been in great health, and has no issues. She has a wonderful temperament, especially around our children and their friends. We did spend time training her in puppy kindergarten, so she is very obedient (ie won't beg, steal food from the kids, run out the door when we open it, etc.) Our vet has been very pleased with our dogs health and temperament as well, and noted that we got her from a good breeder at her 2 yr old checkup. When we were looking, we had been to see several breeders and liked Cheryl a lot. My husband had grown up with goldens, but I had never had a dog. Cheryl was very patient and spent quite a bit of time with us answering my long list of questions. She was truly concerned for the well being of the dog, and made sure we were prepared. The puppies had all their shots at 8 weeks, plus they were micro chipped. When we first went to visit, we spent time outside in the yard, with the Mommy dog playing with her pups quite happily. When we picked up Amber to take her home, we were inside the house. The area where the dogs were kept was clean and our puppy was in great condition. I did not notice if the rest of the house was unkempt, it did not send up a red flag, and was fine at the time. Cheryl did send us home with a big packet of information to help us adjust to our new puppy. We had a great experience and have referred several friends to her since. Amber has different parents than those you mentioned above, but the lines are similar (maybe grandparents?). Amber is a very "pretty" golden. Hope this gives you a different perspective - Good luck!​


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Mom has NO elbow clearance listed on OFA (neither does her mother) and dad has no heart clearance listed with OFA and is out of date on his CERF exam.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The mom does have elbow clearance with OFA number on K9Data though.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> The mom does have elbow clearance with OFA number on K9Data though.


the numbers on K9data do not match any of the OFA numbers and there is NO elbow number on OFA - wonder if the K9data numbers are prelims?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

damita said:


> Mom has NO elbow clearance listed on OFA (neither does her mother) and dad has no heart clearance listed with OFA and is out of date on his CERF exam.





Ljilly28 said:


> The mom does have elbow clearance with OFA number on K9Data though.





damita said:


> the numbers on K9data do not match any of the OFA numbers and there is NO elbow number on OFA - wonder if the K9data numbers are prelims?



The dam's elbow # on K9data is the same as the cardiac #. I think it is a mistake. There is no elbow clearance on dam nor her dam as damita said. You should talk to the breeder in regard to this. 
As for the sire's heart there are many breeders who do the heart exam but do not send it in to OFA to be added to their database. And the eyes were sent in to CERF in 2004, 2006, 2008. They may be doing them every other year or they could also be doing them every year but only submitting to CERF every other year. Again these are things you will need to discuss with the breeder.


----------



## redsv650 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Late follow up: Libra's Ruby Rose 2009 litter*

I realize this post is a year old, but I just found it and I wanted to let you know that my in-laws and I have two of your dog's brothers. Our dog's kennel name was "Tiny", and our in-laws have the puppy that was named "Scooby". 

We love our dog, Hadley, and his personality is just incredible. He's gentle, obedient and very docile for being only a year old. He has been very healthy, with no physical or behavior problems. I have included a couple pics of our dog (newest are from 2/2010).

I hope you are enjoying your "new" Golden. Our 6-yr old Lab died last summer, and our 13 yr-old Golden just died of cancer in July. Hadley has been a wonderful addition to our family.

So far, Cheryl has been very responsive to any questions we've had and Hadley has been a very healthy, trouble-free dog. I mentioned to Cheryl that a "reunion" might be fun, where dogs from this litter get together again. What would you think of that? If you're interested, let me know and I can contact you off this list.





mrgfischer said:


> We have seen adorable puppies from a breeder in Massachusetts called Libra Kennels, in Norton. The mother is Libra's Ruby Rose ("Ruby") and the father is Ch. Tangleloft Absolutely Crangold OS ("Mason"). We did our own amateur version of a Puppy Aptitude Test and chose the female who was very calm when put on her back and seemed more interested in playing with us and with a tennis ball.
> 
> Does anyone have any other information about either of these breeders or these parents? Any other due diligence I should be doing (besides lengthy discussions with Cheryl Blair (Libra Kennels) and Ruby's owner?
> 
> We recently lost our 9 year old Golden to cancer and our daughters are clamoring for a new puppy!


----------



## loverofgldns (Feb 22, 2010)

Beautiful dog!!!!


----------



## redsv650 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you. He's been a great all around addition to our family, and we're looking forward to many more years with him.


----------



## Ciaopiazza (Oct 18, 2016)

*Great experience*

We got our wonderful dog - Enzo there. He's now 5 - no health issues. Has been a great family member.


----------

